
5 life-giving lessons for non-tech founders while working with developers - flaviuspop
https://medium.com/@f.p.a/5-life-giving-lessons-for-non-tech-founders-while-working-with-developers-765e235d01b5
======
cornelia_ro
Valuable stuff. Especially number 2 for me.

------
vladimirmiru
It's a must read :)

------
mihaipop24
Amazing!

